# Sandisk 16gb Cruzer not recognised on Windows 7



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

I've got a brand new 16gb Sandisk Cruzer which isn't being recognised by my Windows 7 64 bit pc, but is recognised by my Windows 7 32 bit laptop, any reason for this, really annoying as most things I want to move are from the PC.
Any ideas please guys?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

check in windows disk management to see how the drive is formatted ? Fat32 or NTFS


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

Fat32


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you plugging it directly into the USB port on the 7-64 computer or are you using a hub? Have you tried any other ports? Do other USB devices work?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

By "not being recognized" do you mean 7 isn't seeing it at all or you can't access the data on it.


----------



## krisz (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you have nero backitup on your computer?


----------

